# Антиколлектор



## shestale (21 Янв 2015)

*Коллекторы потребовали от Google удалить приложение новосибирца*

Коллекторы пожаловались в Google на приложение новосибирского программиста, блокирующее их звонки должникам.

Как сообщил «КоммерсантЪ», Национальная ассоциация профессиональных коллекторских агентств обратилась в Google с просьбой проверить правомерность размещения приложения «АнтиКоллектор Россия» в магазине Google Play и рассмотреть возможность его удаления. Сейчас приложение доступно для скачивания.

Председатель совета директоров Илья Фомин БКБ «Руссколлектор» подчеркнул, что приложение лишает коллекторов связи с заемщиком по указанному им телефону и нарушает закон. Представитель одного из коллекторских агентств пояснил изданию, что коллекторам придется использовать дорогостоящую подмену номеров (звонки будут идти не с одного, а с множества номеров).

Приложение для операционной системы Android, позволяющее блокировать звонки от коллекторов, разработал новосибирский программист Евгений Пятковский. База номеров в нем уже выросла с 200 до нескольких тысяч номеров. В планах Пятковского — выпуск подобного приложения под iOS. «Скоро [появится] возможность разорять коллекторов (переадресация звонков коллекторов на бесплатный номер 8-800 другого коллектора — пусть с друг другом болтают)», — говорится на странице приложения в Google Play.
источник


----------



## dzu (21 Янв 2015)

shestale написал(а):


> пусть с друг другом болтают



..


----------



## ScriptMakeR (21 Янв 2015)

shestale написал(а):


> пусть с друг другом болтают


 Красавчик


----------



## Кирилл (21 Янв 2015)

Да...и вот почему то все за разраба,коллекторов никто не пожалел))


----------



## SNS-amigo (21 Янв 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> коллекторов никто не пожалел))


Раньше их называли рекетирами, сейчас коллекторами. 
Персонажи и методы все те же самые. Сути это не меняет.


----------



## Phoenix (21 Янв 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да...и вот почему то все за разраба,коллекторов никто не пожалел))


Ага.. жалко.. что раньше не сделали такую программку 
У меня брат уж как 3 года умер, а они мне звонили, только летом отвязались.. Думали что им врут. А мне какого... (у них нет ничего святого. сказали умер - проверяйте, а то звонят на "на дурочка")
Приходилось в чёрный список антивируса ставить. И список был приличный.


----------



## Кирилл (22 Янв 2015)

Мне тоже звонят по поводу человека,который уже 5 лет как не владеет симкой,которую я купил...
Скачаю приложение,испытаю!


----------



## Phoenix (22 Янв 2015)

А между тем есть закон о сроке давности долгов - 3 года. Если обращения в суд не было, то извиняйте - поезд ушёл. А в суд они не пойдут, потому что давали кредиты незаконно.


----------



## Кирилл (22 Янв 2015)

Не все долги имеют сроки давности.


----------



## SNS-amigo (22 Янв 2015)

Вот и сам Евгений Пятковский.
- Сейчас мне звонил коллектор, который обещал поджечь мою квартиру если я не удалю приложение, пишет Евгений. - Прошу Вас распространить эту информацию и помочь разыскать владельца номера. Считаю, что он должен сидеть в тюрьме! ...Перед тем как добавить номер в программу, я лично по нему звоню и проверяю, коллекторское ли это агентство. А то вдруг человек случайно ошибся, и потом у кого-то могут быть неудобства, - объясняет Евгений.- Трачу на это в месяц 2,5 тысячи рублей…

Новосибирцы тем временем в группе «Типичный Новосибирск» активно разработчика поддерживают. Из 2600 респондентов, 82% высказались за развитие «антиколлектора».
Ссылка на интервью в "Комсомолке".
Как установить «защиту Пятковского»?
Чтобы скачать программу на телефон, нужно пройти по *ссылке*. А затем регистрируйтесь, нажимайте на «установить» и дальше следуйте запросам программы.


----------



## shestale (22 Янв 2015)

> Как рассказал программист Евгений Пятковский, на создание приложения его подтолкнула проблема его тещи — женщина приехала в гости в Новосибирск и купила местную SIM-карту. «Ей начали звонки поступать от коллекторов, видимо, номер принадлежал должнику», — рассказал разработчик.


----------



## dzu (22 Янв 2015)

> купила местную SIM-карту



интересно.., где она ее приобрела? 
на рынке,в переходе и т.п.? 
нестыковочка какая то .


----------



## shestale (22 Янв 2015)

dzu, не знаю как где, а у нас их даже в киосках бывшей "Союз-печать" продают)))


----------



## Кирилл (22 Янв 2015)

Причем без документов можно взять.


----------



## dzu (22 Янв 2015)

ух ты! как в старые - добрые времена(лет 10 назад) .
у нас , только в представительствах оператора..
вы видимо - в другой стране живете .
тогда понятно, почему: Ваш, программист пишет - такое ПО.
мне даже- жпрс модем, без симки , продавать не стали (паспорт просили).


----------



## Кирилл (22 Янв 2015)

Серега,у вас в стране тоже наверняка такое есть,просто ты можешь и не знать.
Я даже больше скажу,осенью мою рабочую симку продали,я вообще в шоке был.
Разбирались два дня,мне номер вернули,етк.
Вот.


----------



## dzu (22 Янв 2015)

вы к китайцам .. ближе , поэтому и "процветает"


----------



## shestale (22 Янв 2015)

Ага, у нас с утра, у некоторых глаза тоже узкие


----------



## Phoenix (22 Янв 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Не все долги имеют сроки давности.


Мы про все и не говорим. Тут речь о том, что дают кредиты (давали) только по паспорту, не думая о том может человек его отдать или нет. По сути это незаконно.


----------



## shestale (23 Янв 2015)

Вчера по местному каналу показали его интервью.
Он подал заявление в полицию, т.к. ему уже стали угрожать и обещали спалить квартиру, если не удалит свою программу.
И с тещей он рассказал подробнее:
Теща купила симку, ей стали названивать, а она просила, что бы ее оставили в покое, т.к. она ни чего и ни кому не должна, т.к. купила эту симку, приехав в этот город.
Тогда коллекторы потребовали от нее доказательств, а она дала номер телефона зятя с надеждой что он их убедит, но коллекторы вместо этого начали требовать погашения долгов еще и с него.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (23 Янв 2015)

Смотрел вчера на тытрубке это интервью.




А какой ажиатаж в плее поднялся в связи с этой новостью.
Если бы они вели себя по человечески, было бы другое дело.


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Фев 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Если бы они вели себя по человечески


Да куда им до человеческого...


----------



## vane2 (17 Фев 2015)

В органы нужно по их душу обращаться, ибо их звонки незаконны. Если делать это централизованно, то убытки от штрафов превысят прибыль с долгов.


----------



## Sergey193 (28 Июн 2015)

dzu написал(а):


> интересно.., где она ее приобрела?
> на рынке,в переходе и т.п.?
> нестыковочка какая то .


Я приобретал симку в официальном офисе МТС, причём бывший пользователь номера брал кредит в МТС-банке, всё равно достают


----------



## HotBeer (29 Июн 2015)

dzu, года два назад потерял сотик, пока симку восстановили взял временную симку в местном отделе мегафона как положено со всеми своими паспортными данными. Такого количества спама в жизни не видел, как вставил симку в аппарат каждые минут 15-20 да что нибудь приходило, на второй день пошел в этот же отдел, мне отвечают "наверно вы подписок себе наделали", я спрашиваю за один день, в ответ "давайте мы вам в обще отключим такие извещения". Просто видимо за не уплату у человека забрали номер, а этот номер попал в пул номеров новых симок, так что от этого ни кто не застрахован. Так же пару лет назад знакомый при получении кредита указал "номер друга" мой, теперь надоедают звонки в поисках этого "друга", черный список как минимум раз в неделю добавляется новым номером.


----------



## SNS-amigo (2 Июл 2015)

Профильная статья от "Банков" про черных коллекторов
http://www.banki.ru/news/daytheme/?id=8099536



> полномочия коллекторов прописаны в законе «О потребительском кредите», который вступил в силу с 1 июля 2014 года. Согласно нему закону, коллекторы имеют право совершать звонки и отправлять СМС только с 8 утра до 10 вечера в будние дни и с 9 утра до 8 вечера — в выходные. Представители коллекторских агентств должны представиться, назвать должность и Ф. И. О., оставить контакты для связи. Коллекторы не имеют права угрожать жизни, здоровью и имуществу должника или членам его семьи. Согласно статье 137 УК, такие меры могут быть расценены как нарушение неприкосновенности.


 - статья 137 УК РФ "Нарушение неприкосновенности частной жизни".

Такие действия коллекторов также попадают под статью 14.57 КоАП РФ "Нарушение законодательства Российской Федерации о потребительском кредите (займе) при совершении действий, направленных на возврат задолженности по договору потребительского кредита (займа)"


----------



## Кирилл (2 Июл 2015)

А с другой стороны - бабки взял?
Отдай.


----------



## SNS-amigo (30 Мар 2016)

Федеральная палата адвокатов (ФПА) РФ огласила правовую позицию в отношении проекта федерального закона «О защите прав и законных интересов физических лиц при осуществлении деятельности по возврату долгов».

Документом предлагается создать законодательную основу для осуществления коллекторской деятельности путем описания и регулирования действий, направленных на возврат задолженности, а также регламентирования порядка взаимодействия кредитора и иных лиц, действующих от имени и (или) в интересах такого кредитора, с должником.

Адвокатская палата поддерживает законопроект, однако считает, что он нуждается в определенных изменениях.

Читать полностью >>>


----------



## Phoenix (30 Мар 2016)

"Налог с бедняка есть семя революции и служит к ущербу для государства, теряющего крупное, в погоне за мелочью."
Знаете откуда это ?


----------



## SNS-amigo (30 Мар 2016)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Знаете откуда это ?


Откуда?


----------



## Phoenix (30 Мар 2016)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Откуда?


Ты не поверишь.. Протоколы каких то мудрецов..


----------



## SNS-amigo (30 Мар 2016)

Phoenix, я понял каких.  Абсурдная смесь косм-ма и марк-ма.


----------



## Phoenix (30 Мар 2016)

Почему абсурдная ? Абсурдно брать подоходный налог с трудящихся. И "выбивать" долги через коллекторов тоже абсурд.


----------



## SNS-amigo (31 Мар 2016)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Абсурдная смесь косм-ма и марк-ма.


Абсурдная она от смешения косм-ма и марк-ма. А смешали для того, чтобы эта фальшивка в свое время послужила толчком для репрессий. 



Phoenix написал(а):


> И "выбивать" долги через коллекторов тоже абсурд.


Это даже хуже абсурда, это террор против народа.


----------



## Phoenix (31 Мар 2016)

Александр Пушкин
** * **
Изыде сеятель сеяти семена своя.

Свободы сеятель пустынный, 
Я вышел рано, до звезды; 
Рукою чистой и безвинной 
В порабощенные бразды 
Бросал живительное семя — 
Но потерял я только время, 
Благие мысли и труды...
Паситесь, мирные народы! 
Вас не разбудит чести клич. 
К чему стадам дары свободы? 
Их должно резать или стричь. 
Наследство их из рода в роды 
Ярмо с гремушками да бич.


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Апр 2016)

*НАПКА: Этический кодекс коллекторов запрещает! *

Пока деятельность коллекторов вызывает всё больше жалоб должников, а профильный закон готовится ко второму чтению в Госдуме, Национальная ассоциация профессиональных коллекторских агентств (НАПКА) решила самостоятельно научить коллекторов хорошим манерам. С этой целью совет ассоциации утвердил для своих участников новый этический кодекс, который должен закрепить лучшие из действующих на рынке негласных правил поведения коллекторских агентств. 

Теперь членам ассоциации коллекторских агентств:
- запрещено общаться с должниками на «ты»; 
- запрещено использовать технические средства, позволяющие скрывать номер телефона при звонках; 
- запрещено упоминать в разговоре названия силовых органов (РОВД, МВД, УВД, УМВД и т.д.);
- запрещено разговаривать о задолженности с детьми и с «третьими лицами»;
- запрещено препятствовать работе организаций сферы здравоохранения, образования, стратегически важных объектов инфраструктуры;
- запрещено рассылать сообщения друзьям должника в соцсетях; 
- запрещено общение с коллегами должника по работе и с другими знакомыми. 

Кодекс обязывает компании разработать сценарии взаимодействия с должником (переговоров, личных встреч, сообщений) и использовать только утвержденные шаблоны.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в ассоциации, профессиональные коллекторские агентства в отличие от «квазиколлекторов» должны соблюдать законы «О потребительском кредите/займе», «О персональных данных» и всё законодательство, действующее на территории страны. Теперь члены НАПКА будут включены в реестр операторов персональных данных в порядке, предусмотренном законом «О персональных данных», обязаны получить лицензию на деятельность по технической защите конфиденциальности информации, а также договор страхования профессиональной ответственности. Контактировать с должниками (как и руководить коллекторской компанией) запрещено лицам с непогашенной судимостью.

Прошлый кодекс НАПКА был принят восемь лет назад и содержал крайне обтекаемые формулировки — в основном скопированные из Кодекса Федерации европейских национальных коллекторских ассоциаций (FENCA). По словам председателя контрольного комитета НАПКА Дмитрия Теплицкого, в то время рынок был «совсем молодым» и у НАПКА не было понимания, какие требования, выработанные в Европе, выполнимы, а какие — нет. Всё это создавало немало сложностей при попытке произвести оценку действий компании — члена ассоциации.

Для выполнения требований коллекторам потребуется пойти на дополнительные расходы. Дело в том, что каждая компания теперь обязана создать независимый отдел по контролю качества взаимодействия с должниками, который должен подчиняться не руководителям подразделений взыскания, а непосредственно главе компании, а также хранить записи разговоров с должниками вплоть до момента удаления персональных данных.

Полный текст доклада: 
Коллекторы прописали себе правила хорошего тона


----------



## HotBeer (26 Апр 2016)

SNS-amigo, сами верите? Могу текст Конституции РФ привести, много ли соблюдается?) Кстати, она (конституция) практически ничем не отличается от американской, за исключением того, что в нашу более 3 тысяч раз вносили поправки за 25 лет, когда в США за несколько сотен лет...


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Апр 2016)

HotBeer, Салям. 
Это тока-тока, еще не опубликовано. 
Информация к сведению и знанию. А не к тому "во что я верю". 
Скажем так: Коллекторы, что вирусы-вымогатели, да еще шифруются под порядочных.


----------



## Кирилл (26 Апр 2016)

Не туда стреляют.
Недобросовестные заемщики и неадекватная политика банков никуда не денутся.
Отсутствие коллекторов вопрос не решит.
А вот кто заинтересован в медийности и раскручивании данного вопроса пока что ответа нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Апр 2016)

Koza Nozdri, кодекс этики или кодекс чести никому не повредит.
У каждой профессии есть, хоть и не всегда письменный. У ремесленников и мастеровых раньше был.
А вот этот пункт


> Контактировать с должниками (как и руководить коллекторской компанией) запрещено лицам с непогашенной судимостью.


как-то настораживает. Получается, что уголовнику, отбывшему срок наказания, уже можно работать в КА. М-дя... Или судимость еще как-то гасится...


----------



## Кирилл (26 Апр 2016)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Получается, что уголовнику, отбывшему срок наказания, уже можно работать в КА. М-дя... Или судимость еще как-то гасится...


Не натягивай уши на два полушария.
Если судимость - не значит уголовник.
Судимость разная бывает.
И да,судимость гасится.

А по поводу запугивания - я хоть и не коллектор,но с деньгами работаю давно.
И знаю много бессовестных должников,которые платят только когда говоришь им или бабки или в морду.
Причем это уже образ жизни такой,натура.
Представь,что деньги не банка,а твои.
А человек,который должен,будет нагло лгать тебе в глаза что денег нет,пользоваться твоими деньгами будет,а по закону ты эти деньги лет через сто вернешь,дай бог.
Только вот даже через год эти же самые деньги будут стоить меньше.

А теперь представь,что таких должников у тебя несколько,и из за них ты сам уже должник.
Потому что не платят.
И вот уже на жизнь не хватает.
На выплаты.
На продукты.
На детей.

А твой должник потягивает пивко вместо того,что бы искать деньги твои и говорит что денег нет.
Что ты с ним сделаешь? 
Да по сути ничего.
И только страх заставит таких людей платить.


Ну вот и подумай теперь над однобокостью освещения вопроса.
Причем это лишь одна из множества граней.


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Апр 2016)

Koza Nozdri, эка тебя кидануло... С больной головы да на здоровую. 
Тут у тебя явно личный интерес на бабло снова проклюнулся. Оговорка по Фрейду.
Значит, имея личный интерес и полярную сторону, ты не можешь участвовать в дальнейшем расследовании.


----------



## Rafail (18 Май 2016)

Так-как работаю в довольно известной компании у которой емеется коллекторское агенство. Скажу вкратце, что всё они от банков до менких компаний при обращении к коллеторам работают по одному, так-называемый скрипт принцип, не буду углубляться в подробности, но приведу здесь скрипт-мэссидж используемый при разговоре по телефону с коллектором скрипт построен таким образом, чтобы коллектор призадумался в следующий раз, перезванивать вам или нет.
*Скрипт*


Спойлер: как отвечать коллектору



"Если Вам позвонил коллектор или банк, то не паникуйте! Это всего лишь его РАБОТА. Спокойно, внимательно и не перебивая выслушайте, а потом так же спокойно и уверенно ответьте: Уважаемый __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ - Вы утверждаете, что Вы являетесь сотрудником (банка)______________________, но к сожалению при разговоре с вами по телефону я не могу ВАС идентифицировать, потому что не вижу ни ВАС, ни ваших документов, ни вашего удостоверения, ни доверенности , ни лицензии на право заниматься данным видом деятельности, ни документов на основании которых Вы предъявляете претензии. Поэтому перед тем как сделать очередной звонок, я убедительно прошу ВАС сделать следующее (можете записать, а то боюсь, сразу не запомните): Запомните! Для того чтобы обращаться скакими либо претензиями и требованиями, ВАМ сначала нужно изучить статьи нескольких законов! А именно: Ст. 26 ФЗ «О банках и банковской деятельности» ч.2 ст. 183 УК РФ п. 3 Ст. 857 ГК РФ Ст.15 Закона РФ от 07.02.1992 г. № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей» Ст.168 ГК РФ, ч.1 Ст.422 ГК РФ, Ст.438 ГК РФ, Ст.441 ГК РФ, Ст.445 ГК РФ, Ст. 819 ГК РФ, п.1 Ст.846 ГК РФ Ст. 167 п.1 ГК РФ п. 2 Ст. 167 ГК РФ Ст. 820 ГК РФ Ст.807 ГК Ст.17 п.2 ЗоППД А также я предупреждаю Вас, что в случае повторных звонков исходящих от ВАС или от сотрудников Вашего (банка) ведомства, (а так же приезда по моему адресу проживания), данные действия будут расцениваться как вымогательство и Вы или сотрудники Вашего (банка) ведомства будете привлечены к уголовной ответственности на основании статьи 163 уголовного кодекса! Мой телефон стоит на прослушке и записывает все разговоры, которые будут привлечены на суде! Моё право Вас об этом предупредить!


----------



## AlexSurkoff59 (24 Июн 2016)

Ай да молодца, мужичок!


----------



## Кирилл (24 Июн 2016)

Закон же приняли.
Бедные коллекторы.
Плачут,бедняжки,наверное.
Бедные глупые заемщики.
Теперь с них законным способом выбить долги шансов все меньше и эти кретины не понимают что делают.

Интересно,автор работает над стратегическим обновлением программы?
Ведь если так дело пойдет,то она может стать неактуальной.


----------



## SNS-amigo (29 Июн 2016)

...Говорить о том, что хулигана, который может называть себя коллектором и звонить вам по ночам, будут наказывать, смешно. Ведь он может сказать, что не занимался взысканием и закон к нему никакого отношения не имеет. Попробуй докажи, что он занимался взысканием. Если он нарисует на двери краской: «Здесь живут крысы», как это часто мы наблюдаем, будет непонятно, при чем тут взыскание, какие крысы и какое отношение это имеет к искам, направленным на возврат долга. Поэтому штрафы, конечно, действовать не будут. Надзорные органы заниматься хулиганами тоже не будут...

...Банки, по сути, оказались вне закона. Государство за ними надзирать не будет — звонят ли банки заемщику пять раз или 505. Получается, что достаточно плотно будут регулировать — смотреть за исполнением не очень четко прописанных требований тех, кто войдет в реестр. Те, кто не войдет в реестр, будут сами носиться по волнам. Гражданин как огребал от уголовников, которым и сейчас никакой закон не писан, так и будет огребать...



Спойлер: read to



«Гражданин как огребал от уголовников, так и будет огребать»


----------

